# Fertility book club



## freespirit. (Nov 24, 2004)

Hello peeps ,
I know a while back some of you were talking of a book called The stork club .
I wonder if any one has a copy they would like to sell me cheaply ?
Someone said it was in Tescos but my Tescos havent had it in .
Thanks
Freespirit
x x x


----------



## ~*mRsHoPe*~ (Jan 25, 2006)

hi settie think I have just seen it on ebay for £5 or something !
I did a search for IVF and thats what came up.
hope thats some help sweetie!
Love hope42006
XXX


----------



## daisyboo (Apr 5, 2005)

Hi it's best to probably order it online maybe with Tesco as on ebay one is going for £8.00 you can get it cheaper and brand new in Tesco's for £6.50.
Amazon have it used for under a fiver and postage is about £2.50.
PS Will Tesco order it in for you?
Happy hunting
Leila x


----------



## xxTonixx (Jan 5, 2006)

Hiya I have it and have just finished it! 

If you want it you are more than welcome to it as long as you cover the postage.

PM me if you want to know more!

Toni


----------



## freespirit. (Nov 24, 2004)

Thanks for your replies ladies , Toni i have PM'd you .
Freespirit
x x x


----------



## dianne (Apr 5, 2005)

I also have a copy if anyone is interested 
Di x


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

*I know we already have a well read bookworms thread

but I realised to date I have read 3 books based on fertility journeys and I have enjoyed them all immensely 
I thought that there are probably loads more out there 
both true story's and fictitious and I figured having a thread to talk about them would be great! Thanks Free *​ ​​​So on my recently read list is 

Pink for a girl - Ilsa McGuckin

The stork club - Imogen Edwards Jones

From Here to Maternity - Sinead Moriarty 
having previously read the first two books 
The baby trail and A perfect match!

and Infertility sucks - Beverly Barna

All of which I have laughed and cried with and understood deeply.

Tonight on my break I read The Stork club cover to cover! (1 and a half hours)

Anyone else read these or other books 
or are they too painful to read 

~Dizzi~


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hiya Dizzi

I have read the baby trail and a perfect match

DH bought me from here to maternity but it wasnt by the same author as the above 2 books, and isnt about IF at all

I did buy the Sinead Moriaty book on friday and will hopefully find time to read soon!

I did really enjoy reading the first two books tho well as much as u can but u can really identify with some of the things in the books

Emily


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Em - Check out this link is this the book you got on friday 
http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/search/ref=nb_ss_b/202-3831888-2967022?url=search-alias%3Dstripbooks&field-keywords=from+here+to+maternity

Typical DH not buying you the right book!

I really enjoyed reading it 
~Dizzi~

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.UK or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Hello! Ive read the baby trail and just lent it to my mum - we both thought it was quite funny and some of it very true!

Dizzi - which one do u recommend i read next?

Kate xx​


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

The next book is perfect match
the baby trail is book 1 of 3!

1)Baby trail 
2)Perfect match 
3)From here to maternity

Have you read any of the others


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

I havnt no dizzi!

I will have to get the other 2 books.

The Infertility sucks one sounds good!

Kate xx


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Kate 
heres the Link for Amazon
http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/1401069266/202-3831888-2967022?v=glance&n=266239&s=books&v=glance

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.UK or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites

it really is a fab book - I looked for the original FF thread on it - but the search did not find it 

~Dizzi~


----------



## coxy (Aug 4, 2005)

Hi,
Ive read the first 2 Sinead Moriarty ones, just waiting to get from Here to Maternity now and ive also read The Stork Club which i thought was a brilliant book, at least it was actually taken from someones experience.

Julia x


----------



## barcelona (Aug 18, 2006)

hi, anyone read INCONCEIVABLE  by  BEN ELTON .  i know its maybe a bit old now but its very funny , its also been made into a film , if you have´nt read the book you´ve probs seen the film its called MAYBE BABY .


----------



## zanne.. (Mar 22, 2006)

Hi Dizzi  

Like you i read The Stork Club in about 2 hours, i have also read The Baby trail, Inconcievable and have just bought From here to maternity and The hollow heart by Martina Devlin. I will look out for the other books you have mentioned as i have enjoyed reading the others, had a few tears and laughs. 

Z x


----------



## Marielou (Oct 18, 2003)

I'm really struggling to get into 'From here to maternity'  -I loved the first two books but this one seems so 'rushed' and spends a lot of time quickly describing what happened in the first two books.      I'm about 6 chapters in ... does it get better!?  Everyone else seems to love it!  Maybe I should give it up for a bit and try again in a few weeks  

Marie xx


----------



## *katie* (Nov 9, 2004)

Hi Ladies!

I've read the first two Sinea Moriarty books too and didn't realise that there was a third one so am going to get it. I loved the first two....although DP was a bit worried about what my reaction would be (thinking it would be the cue to yet more tantrums & tears) but I found they were the most realistic books I've read so far & could relate to all of the ttc naturally issues...and as we're awaiting our 1st appt I also found that without the usual medical terminology I got a better understanding, and "grip" on things.

Hope the book gets better for your Marie!

Katie x[br]: 6/09/06, 18:40Ps Thanks for starting this thread Dizzi, I think it's a brill idea!


----------



## islainireland (May 18, 2006)

I feel like a bit of a Peeping Tom looking at this thread because I wrote the book 'Pink for a Girl' based on my own experiences of unexplained infertility!    

While I was ttc, I read so many books (many gave conflicting advice which I desperately tried to follow!). I found the following books really helpful, though: 
- The Fertility Solution - Niravi B. Payne 
- Women's Bodies, Women's Wisdom - Dr Christiane Northrup

Happy reading!

I x


----------



## Marielou (Oct 18, 2003)

Well, thank goodness you're not Sinead Moriarty Isla, else I'd have some apologising to do!     (for the record, I've got into the book now, think it just took me a while!) 
I'll have to look out for your book .... what an amazing achievement to write your own book!   

Marie xx


----------



## coxy (Aug 4, 2005)

Hi,
I got one from a charity shop last week called Tick Tock, havent started reading it yet, will let you know if its any good.

Im glad the From Here to Maternity back tracks a little bit as its ages since i read the second one that id forgotten who was who.

Julia x


----------



## CharlieKay (Jun 24, 2006)

Hello everyone,

I have brought hundreds of books ...well maybe 20 or so on IF so here are a few that I thought stood out

Inconceivable by Julia Indichova -Great story to make you realise that you should keep doing all you can to try and improve your own Fertility. 

Natural Solutions to Infertility - Marilyn Glenville - Pretty good to self diagnose your own supplements. (would reccomend seeing your own nutritionalist though to get the correct vitamins)

Fertility and Conception - Zita West - A great book when starting out basic information along with fantastic Zita West tips with fellow FF all seem to follow.

Taking Charge of your Fertiltiy - Toni Weshler - This is my Ultimate book reccommendation on understanding your body. If you are on the TTC route this is perfect. It explains everything a woman should know whether TTC or not. 

And lastely a few I returned to Amazon after page 4 or 5 it just wasn't the right book for me.

Getting Pregnant - Robert Winston : Seemed so negative. Just didn't like his attitude and the last thing you need on the TTC rollercoster is someone being so 'realistic' as he puts it. we know the sucess rates but even if there is a 1% chance we would still be giving it a go. 

Infertility the last secret - Anna McGrail - Can't remember why I returned this 

Oh and my best book to stop thinking about IF and have an escape The Time Travellers Wife! Although she has a few IF issues of her own.

I will be reading Pink for a Girl Next!

xx Charlie


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

thanks everyone some great suggestions here

Julia what was tick tock like or have you not got that far


----------



## islainireland (May 18, 2006)

I was sure that I'd seen a discussion about the book "Child-free & loving it" here, somewhere, but I can't find it now - technology never was a strong point! Anyway... Although the book is written from the perspective of someone who chooses not to have kids, it helped me to realise that my life wasn't worthless (despite sometimes feeling that way!) because I hadn't given birth to the children that my heart so badly desired.


----------



## Chris F (Apr 3, 2005)

Don't know if anyone is interested but I have just posted this on thread items for sale -

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=72803.0

Let me know if anyone is interested

CHris F


----------



## outspan3 (Jan 22, 2006)

I've just read a great book called pink for Girl by Isla McGuckin. It's about a couple who are ttc and are having problems.

Don't know if anyone has seen it but honestly I would recommend it. I read it and realised that I was not going mad that people actually feel the same as me. It could have been me that wrote it!

Also recommend it for hubbies (if you can get them to read it). I know mine (bless him) thinks I'm a bit mental when I leave the hospital crying after being given good news about new treatmants etc etc but it explains all of the emotions and the thoughts that only you think your having. Recommend everyone give a go.

Anyone else have any good reading suggestions??


----------



## nickym (Aug 14, 2006)

Agree with you, this is a fab book...  Well worth a read. 

Would also appreciate to know of any other reading suggestions...xx


----------



## Nicky1 ☺ ☺ (Jul 9, 2004)

Outspan, The lady who wrote the book is a member here  http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=63011.0

I would definatley recommend The stork club (Sorry don't have it to hand and can't remember who wrote it, Will check for you in a bit)
I read this book in 2 nights flat! I was so engrossed and it was fab reading 

Also Sinead Moriarty has 3 books out starting from their TTC journey to Adoption to the birth of their own child naturally  All are good reads, I think a few people were dissapointend at the end of the first book by the way it finishes but if you have the next book to hand it probably wouldn't be too bad 

Sorry this is a bit rushed but I'm off out in a little while

HTH's 
Nicky x x x


----------



## Nicky1 ☺ ☺ (Jul 9, 2004)

Ok have had a look for you 

The Stork Club is by Imogen Edwards-Jones 

And the Sinead Moriarty books are called 
The Baby Trail (2004)
A Perfect Match (2005)
From Here to Maternity (2006)

HTH's
Nicky x x x


----------



## outspan3 (Jan 22, 2006)

Cheers Nicky

Will hit the library tommorrow and have look for them.


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

outspan3 

You will see Ive merged your post with an existing thread about these books Happy reading 
Pink for a girl was a fab book to read
Ive also now read inconcivable   

~Dizzi~


----------



## cruelladeville (Mar 13, 2006)

Hi

Has anybody read this book by Alice Domar and, if so, how did you rate it?

Thanks


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)




----------



## scooter (Aug 8, 2005)

Hi Lotusflower
I read the book after I'd had my mc and found it very helpful.  In some paragraphs I felt she could have been describing me, it really helped to know that some of my most awful thoughts were normal.  Some of it is a bit "americanised" but on the whole I'd say it is worth a read.

Good luck for your ICSI in the New Year 
Scooter


----------



## Marielou (Oct 18, 2003)

I had this book, and I truely loved it.  I found it well written, and often sat there crying while I was reading it, because it felt so good to be 'understood'.  

For me, it was refreshing to read a book that dealt with the emotional side of infertility, not just the logistics.  I agree with scooter that it can be a bit american though.   

Marie xxx


----------



## freespirit. (Nov 24, 2004)

Hello ,
Just thought i'd say , i've put 6 IF related books up for sale in the for sale/wanted section,
Cheers
Freespirit
x


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Baby void is my favorite fertility read.

~Dizzi~


----------

